# 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Brand NEW OEM 020 Trans. Sale!*








Click Here for pricing--->>> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1317
Shipping is approx $100 depending on your location, our site can calculate exact shipping to your address.
Let us know if you have any questions.








Jon
831.426.1431


----------



## bipdbip (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

will you give better price to a business if we buy three at once!


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

how much for the eurospec 020 to 02a conversion kit?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (bipdbip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bipdbip* »_will you give better price to a business if we buy three at once!

Call us, ask for Jon.
831.426.1431


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_how much for the eurospec 020 to 02a conversion kit?

$2100


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
$2100

cool! how much more for a light weight flywheel with that kit?
how much to 80219?
is it possible to get that with an installed lsd? if so how much for that?


_Modified by djpj06 at 9:50 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_ 
cool! how much more for a light weight flywheel with that kit?
how much to 80219?
is it possible to get that with an installed lsd? if so how much for that?

_Modified by djpj06 at 9:50 PM 4-10-2007_

Call us Monday 831.426.1431


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

Can Performance Cafe ship to a different address from the billing address? I know when you go to order something it says you guys can only ship to an address the card company can verify. That's why I ordered one from Eurospec instead.
That's more of an issue of the part needing to go to the shop, but there are some things I was looking at potentially in the next couple months but my billing and shipping addresses don't match.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (ninety9gl)*

Holy crap a new transmission is muy espensive


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_Can Performance Cafe ship to a different address from the billing address? I know when you go to order something it says you guys can only ship to an address the card company can verify. That's why I ordered one from Eurospec instead.
That's more of an issue of the part needing to go to the shop, but there are some things I was looking at potentially in the next couple months but my billing and shipping addresses don't match.

Cant do it. Add the address you want to ship to to your credit card, it will save time in the long run.
Jon


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_










Trans code ? ratios ?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

Trans code ? ratios ?

3.81 R&P.1/3.45,2/2.05,3/1.37,4/1.03,5/ .85
Jon


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

Do you ship to Canada? I am looking for the 020-02A conversion as well.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Do you ship to Canada? I am looking for the 020-02A conversion as well.

Yes, we do ship to Canada, shipping on a trans is usually around $130.
Call me regarding the conversion.
Jon 831.426.1431


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

Thanks I'll give you a shout soon.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (sniper512)*

Sounds good to me..


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

i just want to give mad props to performance-cafe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i didnt get the 020...... but i did get their 02a. vw factory new for just over $1000 shipped.








thank you, pete


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (djpj06)*

Much love Pete.. Thanks for the support. Glad you like the product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

sunday bump


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

  
For the holiday season, we're doing FREE SHIPPING! Check it out to browse the site
Our gift to you! Thanks for looking!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


----------



## diablodub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

im sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (diablodub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Out of curiosity...
Anybody snap one of these 020s up?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_Out of curiosity...
Anybody snap one of these 020s up?

The real question here is who has bought the 02A conversion kit they also sell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

i tried, but the trans support that holds the cable was no longer available. i used the honda cable, euro van actuator from the dealer and made a super cheese bracket that has worked flawlessly. pieced the rest together... came out a little less then the "kit". got the o2a here










_Modified by djpj06 at 6:41 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

im guessing if its new then no bolt kit?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 020 Tranmission Sale *NEW* www.PERFORMANCE-CAFE.com (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

bump.... tell mike to relocate outta bfe monterey to like sata cruze! haha


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_bump.... tell mike to relocate outta bfe monterey to like sata cruze! haha


haha


----------

